# L2201DT / L245DT Kubota Year Model



## smeato

Hi, 
I have a Kubota tractor with the serial number L2201DT-50937. I need the year model for insurance purposes. Can anybody tell me the year model please?


----------



## pogobill

If you can find the seral number for the engine, maybe this link will help

http://www.dieselenginemotor.com/kubotaenginemodel.pdf


----------



## smeato

My engine number is DH101-47397, I think this is correct as its difficult to see. I will check it again and see what I can work out. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pogobill

That's a tough old tractor to get info on! If it's a L2201DT, then it is what they call a Grey Market Tractor. It was manufactured for shipment to places other than the U.S.. I guess someone then imported them into the US, Undermining Kubota USA's business. There are limited parts supplers for these imports, from what I can gather, and Kubota has been directed not to sell anything for these tractors..... so if you are looking for parts at your Kubota dealer, tell them you have an L245 or you maybe just turned away. Franchises may get pulled if they help you... some nasty business going on there from what I can gather.
Your tractor was manufactured between 1976 and 1985. I read that someone said there is a year of manufacture stamped on the wheels... this could put you in the ball park!
If all else fails ask thesse guys

http://www.orangetractortalks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6361&highlight=L2201DT

Also, these may come in handy

View attachment L Series Capacities.pdf


View attachment L Series Maintenance Schedule.pdf


----------



## smeato

Thanks for your help. I am in New South Wales, Australia and haven't had to buy parts as yet. Your links are great, I didn't have this info. Much appreciated.


----------

